# Del paring knife in AEB-L vs Duck Galantine



## Mike9 (Mar 24, 2013)

OK - after the first cut I realized that "pealing" the side of the duck off the bone like you would a chicken - is *NOT HAPPENING!!! * OK - time to drop back and punt here . . . I revert back to the old ways of making a Ballotine - so I put more knife into it than I imagined I would have. 

My Del did a spendid job of skinning - yes you are skinning a duck. That means trimming as much fat as you can and getting the bones out with out too much damage to the protein. I had a plan and I stuck to it.

It's a really amazing paring knife and urge everyone who needs a great paring to grab one if available. Tell you what though - that OOTB edge sure needed a little touch up after that project. LOL What a great knife - Thanks Del.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 24, 2013)

That's weird, it doesn't look like this ever really happened.....


----------



## don (Mar 24, 2013)

I like mine too. Wondering what it would be like as an EDC.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 25, 2013)

The blade shape makes a lot of sense as a skinner, actually.with a bit more belly and a "classic" handle, if you tossed it in a sheath, people would assume it was a small skinning knife.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 26, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> That's weird, it doesn't look like this ever really happened.....



I was thinking the same thing, pics?


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 26, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> That's weird, it doesn't look like this ever really happened.....



Lmao


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 2, 2013)

Only pics of the finished product - I'm bad in the document dept. sometimes. I was thinking it would make a great EDC maybe a neck knife. Can't wait for the 4" ones to be finished.


----------

